# Etymotic Headphones for Ipod?



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

Has anyone heard of Etymotic before? I'm looking for a good pair of headphones for my ipod. I came across the Etymotic website and found a few models for about $150.00 US which I am interested in. Has anyone else purchased there products before?


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

They are very good. We carried them for a bit but accessories are not our mainstay. We might yet bring some in for this month.


----------



## DBerG (May 24, 2005)

MacDoc said:


> They are very good. We carried them for a bit but accessories are not our mainstay. We might yet bring some in for this month.


Let me know MacDoc, I'm interested.


----------



## ArtistSeries (Nov 8, 2004)

Applelover said:


> Has anyone heard of Etymotic before? Has anyone else purchased there products before?


There has been some discussion here about them. 
Please note that they are in-ear, and not everyone will like that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

Just ordered a pair of ER6 (not 6i !!) from a place in Calgary (listed on their site). CPUsed used to be a dealer, but apparently they can't carry the stuff anymore.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Shure also makes them, and some prefer them for ruggedness. There is a small difference in overall balance; the Shure's have a slight bass emphasis while the Etymotics are a little more prominent in the mids. The differences are not huge, but you can hear them. There are 3 current Shure models: E3 E4 and E6 series, with grey/black (eg E3) and iPod white (eg E3c; E3cs) available. Both companies' products are considered good quality, hi fidelity phones.

Some people use the Sony 71's but the lower price is evident in the sound; pretty much anyone who compares them to the lowest priced Shures or Etymotics will prefer the latter over the Sonys; it doesn't take golden ears to hear the difference.

Etymotic is a company that makes specialized products for the hearing impaired, and up till recently, most of their customers were referred by an Audiologist, not iPod users. That's how the buzz began; an Ear Doctor tried them with his iPod, and told one of the reviewers at Stereophile magazine about them. It took the company by surprise, but they are on it now. That's probably why just any reseller can't buy them now; they're setting up a true dealer chain with protected territories, etc.


----------



## CarbonJohn (Mar 26, 2005)

Etymotic's are in stock at our Toronto location. . 

_Accessories and 3rd party products for you Mac definitely are our thing_


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2005)

gordguide said:


> Shure also makes them; they are identical to the Etymotic models.


Not true, there are big differences between the products. It all depends on what you're after. The shure stuff, in my eyes, is massively overpriced for what you are getting.

I've used Etymotic for many years. Had a pair of ER4's a long time ago for doing in-ear monitoring. They have recently come to more attention with the general public thanks to the ER6i (the iPod tailored ones).

I also own their ER15 musician plugs. The ER6 are perfect for me as with an adapter (which they also sell) I can use the ER6 with my existing earmolds for studio/live stuff.


----------



## Macaholic (Jan 7, 2003)

I have a pair of the Er6i that I bought for a great price off eBay new still sealed in the box for $100.00 less than Carbon's price after taxes. I LOVE the damned things! They sound great to my ears, which prefer a balanced sound; not too bass-heavy and CRISP CLEAN mids and highs. The Etymotics deliver that great.... maybe a bit too great for some music. Sometimes, I do add the bass boost on my iPod. But generally, they are really nice buds.

You do have to stick them DEEP into your noggin, typical of all in-ear buds.

I've never tried the Shures, which I've read as being really awesome as well, with a bit more low end to them. The Etymotics by comparison have that clean sound and precise stereo imaging as their strong suits.

I previously used the Sony EXR-71 buds. While definitely being the most conformable buds I've worn (more than the Etymotics), their sound was pretty muddy.


----------



## gordguide (Jan 13, 2001)

Mystery solved:
mguertin had followed up my post with a correction, saying Shure and Etymotic's products were quite different. Somehow, that didn't seem right to me but a check of each company's catalog showed very little evidence the two companies had anything at all in common.

I've figured it out now, though. I had confused Shure's in-ear phones with Altec Lansing's models iM616 and iM716 (iMotion) which use Etymotic's technology and drivers. The 616 is equivalent to an Etymotic ER-6i while the 716 adds a volume control and a bass boost circuit. They have a recommended list price of $US 150 and 200, respectively. A press release is  here (Etyomic Research Inc). 

Thanks for pointing out my error, mgurtin.


----------



## Tulse (May 26, 2005)

Will stores let you actually listen to the in-ear headphones? I'm reluctant to spend $150 on headphones I haven't heard, although I am equally reluctant to stick in my ears a headphone that someone else had stuck in theirs.


----------



## Applelover (Mar 6, 2005)

There's something about someone else's wax in my ear that I'm fond of *sarcasm*.


----------



## TheBat (Feb 11, 2005)

Tulse said:


> Will stores let you actually listen to the in-ear headphones?


Usually not, but most have an excellent return policy. If they don't, just buy elsewhere. I know the Sony Store will take back used 71's within 30 days, for a full refund - no questions asked.


----------

